# Macbook pro

## rafiki21

Hola buenas noches, queria ver si alguien me puede dar un empujoncito, me vendieron una macbook pro y la verdad no me gusta para nada el mac-OSx, yo estoy usando gentoo ya hace un pokito de tiempo la verdad no soy muyy pero muyy experimentado pero hago el intento de siempre estar aprendiendo, quiero instalr gentoo en la mac pero la verdad no tengo ni idea de como hacerle, e buscado info pero no encintro nada queria ver si alguien me podia decir lo basico y de como instalrlar gentoo y como poder hacer un arranque dual

gracias por su tiempoo

----------

## agdg

Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Manual Gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

Cuando vallas a compilar el kernel, asegúrate que el soporte EFI este activado.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El manual que tenes que usar es el de PPC o PPC64.

----------

## agdg

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> El manual que tenes que usar es el de PPC o PPC64.

 

Apple se paso a arquitectura x86/amd64 hace cosa de cinco años. Salvo que tenga un Apple del 2005 o anterior, debe usar arquitectura x86/amd64.

Si tienes duda rafiki21, lo más fácil es mirar las especificaciones de tu MacBook. Si monta un procesador Intel, debes usar arquitectura x86/amd64. Si monta un procesador IBM PowerPC, PPC/PPC64.

----------

## rafiki21

 *agdg wrote:*   

>  *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   El manual que tenes que usar es el de PPC o PPC64. 
> 
> Apple se paso a arquitectura x86/amd64 hace cosa de cinco años. Salvo que tenga un Apple del 2005 o anterior, debe usar arquitectura x86/amd64.
> 
> Si tienes duda rafiki21, lo más fácil es mirar las especificaciones de tu MacBook. Si monta un procesador Intel, debes usar arquitectura x86/amd64. Si monta un procesador IBM PowerPC, PPC/PPC64.

 

La mac tiene un procesar intel es un core 2 duo, la duda principal que tengo es que estaba leyendo por ahi y algo decia que MAC no maneja BIOS como una PC que se necesita instalar un programa extra y queria ver cual era, y otra duda es si lelgo a borrar todo el sistema de la MAc creeen que pueda volver a instalr el sistema MacOsx tengo los discos que venian con la macbook

----------

## agdg

Lo de la bios, es lo que te comente en mi primer post. En el kernel debes de compilar soporte para EFI. 

Respecto a tu pregunta de si podrás volver a instalar MacOS, teniendo los discos imagino que si. Pero nunca he usado mac, salvo para ofrecer algunos servicios técnicos de poca importancia, por tanto para asegurarte te recomiendo preguntes en un foro más especializado, o si alguien de este foro tiene experiencia en mac...

----------

## rafiki21

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Lo de la bios, es lo que te comente en mi primer post. En el kernel debes de compilar soporte para EFI. 
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta de si podrás volver a instalar MacOS, teniendo los discos imagino que si. Pero nunca he usado mac, salvo para ofrecer algunos servicios técnicos de poca importancia, por tanto para asegurarte te recomiendo preguntes en un foro más especializado, o si alguien de este foro tiene experiencia en mac...

 

Gracias brother por tus respuestas me has animado a lanzarme a la batalla jua jua jua  :Twisted Evil:   y pues bueno haber que resulta esto y espero segir teniendo tu apoyo y tu tiempo para poder resolver mis proccimas dudas de verdad graciass

jajaja tengo otra duda, para no meterme en tanto lio crees que pueda usar el genkernel para la instalacion ???

----------

## agdg

genkernell en líneas generales se comporta fantástico, así que podrás usarlo sin problemas. Eso si, tendrás que verificar que haya activado EFI, y en caso contrario hacerlo tu mismo a mano.

----------

